

SocketStream 0.3 released - buster
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/socketstream/LSDFNoG0mHU/T3hcmpuspa0J

======
paulbjensen
Nice to see 0.3 be officially released.

In terms of production-readiness, my experience with Dashku has been that the
software is pretty stable, and that you have to be bold and try it out; doing
so allowed me to discover a shortcoming with relation to the asset
configuration, which was resolved shortly after.

I'm using Cucumber to integration test Dashku so a 3rd party can use it
internally. In fact, there is an npm module for testing SS apps with Selenium
and Cucumber.js called "ss-cucumber".

Now someone tell AOL to go put $11.2m into it ;)

------
kodablah
Owen, I have been developing w/ RC2 (and before) on 0.3 lately for a decent
sized project I am working on and I must say you've done a fantastic job.

Although I haven't worked w/ Meteor a lot, I find many of the concepts that
are often talked about are also in SocketStream (live updates while editing,
fast pub-sub messaging, etc). Even if someone wanted to create a custom
request responder to have the direct-to-mongo type of app that Meteor does on
the frontend, they could.

Again, great work.

------
owenb
Thanks for posting.

Link to Github page: <https://github.com/socketstream/socketstream>

~~~
buster
Thanks for your work, i'm eager to test 0.3 (finally)!

------
zenocon
I've also been developing since RC2 on a decent sized project. SocketStream is
the glue that holds it all together (backbone.js, twitter bootstrap, mongo,
mongoose, jade, stylus, redis, etc.)

It is a joy to develop with -- flexible, simple, and it just works. I hope
more people become aware of SocketStream, because if you haven't heard of it,
you are missing out.

